# 2012 JK Sport Boss UTV question



## onemanband (Nov 23, 2014)

I went to the dealer and he has set aside a UTV plow for me. Im needing to know from those of you who have put them on there jeeps. Did you, the dealer, or your fabricator put a Boss 'Truck" bracket on the jeep side or did they modify the UTV bracket to go on your Jeep? 
Im assuming the controller had enough cable to reach inside of your cab without any mods. 
Any and all pointers, tips or recommendations are greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.
i see on some of the Pics the lights maybe covered up when the plow is in the up position. We were going to makes some mods and put a light bracket on the plow. Any suggestions as to what kind of lights to put on there? Should I see If I can Score some Boss lights or go with aftermarket?


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

I put a utv plow on my 2013 Jeep Wrangler unlimited. I had the dealer agree to fabricate it on the truck for me after he gave me 10 warnings not to. I did it anyway. Fast foward 2 seasons. Love the V plow capability however I do think it's a bit weak. I broke the metal and snapped cutting edge bolts and lost edges before. So needless to say it's in the shop this week strengthening the steel and adding more metal to make me indestructible lol.


----------



## onemanband (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Outdoor. I have gone back an forth with my Boss dealer. He keeps telling me not to do it. So, Im putting the truck side mount on my truck this afternoon . After lots of research and deliberation with some buddies that I plow with. I came to the conclusion that if I were to do it I would put a heavier axles on and go with a 7'6" blade.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Why do you need heavier axles?


----------



## onemanband (Nov 23, 2014)

I have my reservations about the Dana 30s. If it were the Rubicon with the 44s I wouldn't bat an eye. I haven't completely given up the idea. 
I have a lawn/ landscape business that I started a few years ago. I use the jeep as my primary work vehicle and POV. I picked up a Dodge dually recently and that is going to be my plow vehicle for now.


----------

